# Ship on The Mersey



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

I took this image of a ship on the Mersey. It is from a painting in the Maritime Museum, Albert Dock. I believe it began with M. I got an email today telling me he thought it was the Markland and that his dad (Dares) sailed on her (engineer). I can find no trace, anywhere, of a WW2 Markland. We have a 1917 one (sank) and a 1953. I am hoping to go up there in the next fortnight and will have another look.

This painting is a particular favourite as it was painted by a secretary of the Bibby Line, presumably from her office window in the Liver Buildings?

edit: was there ever a 'Mersey Line'?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Mike It looks very like the Brockleband 'Malakand' which catastrophically blew up in Huskisson Branch 2 in 1941.
Regards, 
Pat(Smoke)


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Pat, the thought did cross my mind too.


----------



## grant1 (Jun 8, 2007)

MY Father sailed in Merkland October 46- March 47.I very recently obtained a list of all his ships,and discharges etc from Robin Hurst of the Vindicatrix Association.
Also was a photocopy of his Identity card,when he was just 17.He was on the Vindy in 1943,and I followed him 22 years later.


----------



## grant1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Since posting the above,I have studied the photocopy of the ship which I have,and Im reasonably sure it is the same one which Mike is talking about.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Thumbnail attached to Pat's message is of a later Malakand. The one that blew up was built 1919. Pic here
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships M/slides/Malakand-04.html 

Merkland (1934), Currie Line doesn't seem to resemble ship in painting either.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships M/slides/Merkland-02.html


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

My email messenger again:

the ship was the Markland, and it's sister was the Vinland, or Vineland, not sure. It belonged to the Mersey Pulp and Paper Company, who had a location in Liverpool Nova Scotia Canada. As far as I know from what Dad remembers, the ship was returned to the company and later sold. The plot thickens!!!


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

The mill involved was in Liverpool, but Nova Scotia, not the UK. It is still there now, on the Mersey River, and owned by Bowater now.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Markland" (1929, 4454grt) twin screw Tr.Exp. steamer built by Earle, Hull. Owned by Markland Shg. Co. Reg Liverpool GB.
"Vineland" (1919, 5587grt)twin screw turbine steamer built by American Int SB Co., Owned by Vineland Shg. Co (Markland Shg. Co). Reg Liverpool N.S.
Details on Plimsoll Ship Data. Can't find any pics though!


----------

